# OTA DVR with no internet?



## Nathan Webel

My brother lives in the sticks and has no access to broadband internet. He had a Tivo Premiere which got its guide data through his phone line (Tivo phone to USB adapter). With Tivo's sale to Rovi, they converted their data and no longer support this setup.

Brother is hooked on the ease of DVR recording and is looking for a replacement for the Tivo.

Is there a unit that gets its data OTA as broadcast from the stations? Or that can otherwise get guide data without an internet connection? Ideally he'd like 2 tuners, so he can record one and watch one (or record 2).

Does such an animal exist?


----------



## Nathan Webel

So, after doing a little research, Channel Master indicates that with no internet connection, their DVR runs with 2 days of PSIP programming data provided in the channel guide. Looks like it has 2 tuners as well. Are there any others?


----------



## RayGuy

Dish w/ota tuner?


----------



## holl_ands

BTW: Perhaps he would be interested in getting Internet via Satellite, starting at $50/mo:
http://www.reviews.org/internet-service/best-satellite-internet-providers


----------



## Dennis_D

The less expensive TV converter boxes (Homeworx, iview, Ematic, etc) don't have internet connectivity. They get their program information from the broadcast signal. A lot of broadcasters are kind of spotty on how much information they provide and how far ahead they show programming information. None of it goes past 24 hours that I have seen.

Is the Tivo capable of accessing this information included in the broadcast signal? If not, your brother should still be able to look up schedule information in TV Guide or sites like Titan.tv. He would then be able to program recordings by channel, time and date. That's how I do it with my cheap little Ematic converter box and it works just fine.


----------



## Dadrepus

Dennis_D said:


> The less expensive TV converter boxes (Homeworx, iview, Ematic, etc) don't have internet connectivity. They get their program information from the broadcast signal. A lot of broadcasters are kind of spotty on how much information they provide and how far ahead they show programming information. None of it goes past 24 hours that I have seen.
> 
> Is the Tivo capable of accessing this information included in the broadcast signal? If not, your brother should still be able to look up schedule information in TV Guide or sites like Titan.tv. He would then be able to program recordings by channel, time and date. That's how I do it with my cheap little Ematic converter box and it works just fine.


He has NO INTERNET!


----------



## videobruce

*Try the HDTV DVR forum;*
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/42-hdtv-recorders/?


----------



## Josh128

Channel Master + works fine with no internet, but you only get about 12 hours of program guide. You can still schedule recordings for certain days of the week and times, Ive been using mine like this for about 4 years and its fine.


----------



## merman9393

For those who stumble across this thread, looking for a simple DVR but have no internet access, I agree with other members that the I-view, Homeworx, and Ematic devices seem to be the only remaining systems available.

The ChannelMaster DVR+ was the king in this market, with a well thought out design, premium hardware, and a serious amount of fans. Unfortunately it has been dis-continued, but, there is a thriving used market for these. As they access PSIP data, (coming from the same signal as the TV broadcast), they still have functionality after the TiVo/ROVI issue the OP mentioned. These devices can demand a high price when found in the used market, so be forewarned.

ChannelMaster does have a cheaper alternative to a used DVR+, the CM-7004, it has a single tuner, 
records to a USB stick, is easy to operate, and does not require an Internet service for guide data. It regularly goes on sale for $49, but is most often sold at $69, and is not necessarily any better than the iview, or Homeworx devices that are less expensive.

https://www.channelmaster.com/ConverterBox_Digital_to_Analog_Converter_Box_p/cm-7004.htm


----------



## falz

merman9393 said:


> For those who stumble across this thread, looking for a simple DVR but have no internet access, I agree with other members that the I-view, Homeworx, and Ematic devices seem to be the only remaining systems available.
> 
> The ChannelMaster DVR+ was the king in this market, with a well thought out design, premium hardware, and a serious amount of fans. Unfortunately it has been dis-continued, but, there is a thriving used market for these. As they access PSIP data, (coming from the same signal as the TV broadcast), they still have functionality after the TiVo/ROVI issue the OP mentioned. These devices can demand a high price when found in the used market, so be forewarned.
> 
> ChannelMaster does have a cheaper alternative to a used DVR+, the CM-7004, it has a single tuner,
> records to a USB stick, is easy to operate, and does not require an Internet service for guide data. It regularly goes on sale for $49, but is most often sold at $69, and is not necessarily any better than the iview, or Homeworx devices that are less expensive.
> 
> https://www.channelmaster.com/ConverterBox_Digital_to_Analog_Converter_Box_p/cm-7004.htm


Just chiming in to say thanks for the summary of current status. I stumbled across this thread after finding out pretty much the same stuff you did, so just seconding this opinion.


----------



## h7xx

those converter boxes with dvr work ok must add hard drive. single tuner crap controls but it does the job well. I bought 2 of them so I can record 2 different shows. best buy walmart both have them as well as amazon.


----------



## T100

Channel Master has partnered with TiVo to bring you a one-time special offer on a 4-tuner 2TB OTA DVR. For a limited time, Channel Master customers can purchase a brand new TiVo Edge OTA DVR with 2TB of storage (Up to 300 hours of HD recording) for only $249 and free 2-day shipping. This is $100 off the regular price ($349).
• Record up to 4 shows at once
• Commercial skip feature
• Built-In 2TB Hard Drive and Wifi Connectivity
• Up to 300 hours of recording capacity
• Voice search
• Record single episodes or an entire series
• Watch Live and recorded content from anywhere using the TiVo mobile app
• Schedule recordings from anywhere using the TiVo mobile app
• Built-in streaming apps - Netflix, Amazon and more
• Universal remote control also controls Power, Volume and Mute functions of your television
• And much more!
Why is Channel Master offering the TiVo Edge to our customers?

Channel Master is committed to offering our customers a best of class TV antenna experience and while the Stream+ is an excellent DVR option for the $99 price, some of our customers have been asking for a DVR with more advanced features. In an effort to bring a more advanced DVR to market our team spent a lot of time evaluating competitor products and only one stood out for reliability. The TiVo Edge is by far the most feature-rich OTA DVR on the market, a perfect compliment to our industry leading antennas and accessories, so instead of building one we decided to partner with them. Channel Master has arranged a special offer for our loyal customers who are looking for an OTA DVR with more features than currently available on the Stream+. If you are looking for a best of class DVR for your antenna, you won’t want to miss this exclusive one-time offer.


----------

